# Help with Fantail!!



## icol2011 (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, I don't know much about goldfish but I've really been trying. I knew absolutely nothing when I first got my tank (which was incredibly stupid) but Im getting better. 

I have one telescope eye fantail. He's mainly orange with black spots/patches on his back. I've had him since July and currently he's in a 5 g aquarium. I know that's way too small but I'm getting a 10 g in January. I dechlorinate the water everytime I do water changes (around 4-6 days) and use bacteria suppliment. 14 days ago I was trying to move him into a bowl with a fish net so I could clean the tank better. I don't know if it was my fault or not but he got a small tear in his right upper tail and a long piece of the bottom left completely came off. Since, I've been treating him with melafix. The tear went away in 2 or 3 days. However, the left fin isn't looking any better. The bleeding stopped in that first day but every time I change the water and move him to a different bowl, it starts to bleed a little again. It looks like that spot is getting worse. It's almost like the area is also being cut (hard to explain). I got a bigger fish net in case that was the problem but it didn't help. I also noticed that his scales near his middle and back part of his body are turning shiny/silver and a few seemed to have fallen off because it's white in the spot?? He's eating fine and everything else seems fine. I don't know what's wrong or else I would have bought something to treat it. Any ideas??!!!


----------



## icol2011 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would take him to a vet but I don't know of any that treat fish :/


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

So he's Got a split in his fin right????-just keep treating it and over a period of time it shud heal. But wats
this about a spot getting worse???


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Need a bigger tank, I'd try for a 15g or 20g but 10g would probably be the bare minimum. I don't know what issues you are describing. One of my goldfish had a bloody spot in it a while back. It got really bad and was actually large and deep. I was sure it was going to die. I asking my local fish store what to do and they recommended putting a little bit of marine salt in. So I put a pinch in and put another pinch in a couple days later and so on. Sure enough the big bloody spot that was so deep I could probably put my finger tip inside the fish (she was about 3 inches long at the time) healed up completely and now she's the biggest goldfish I have. So you could try salt. I wouldn't do too much, especially in a 5g tank. But treat any other issues and just add a small pinch of marine salt.

By the way, it's a long shot but if you are in the Los Angeles California area I have a 14 gallon tank with filter I can give you.


----------



## icol2011 (Dec 20, 2010)

Uh Pennsylvania  thanks for the offer though. I'll try the salt cause I heard of that before. 
I don't really know how to describe what's wrong. I'm probably just freaking out over the fact that he's injured.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if the scales are missing it could be the start of an ulcer which is typically the result of poor water which wouldn't be a suprise do to the fact that he is in a 5 gallon even a small goldfish can polute a tank that small in no time they are the highest waste producing fish i personaly know of. have you tested your water? the tear in the fin may not get better if it keeps getting injured repeatedly. i would use your hand to scoop him out may be a little bit safer. just only do this when u have to do a water change because if you do it to much its far to stressful on them. this is how i move my goldfish and koi every year because they to will bleed if i move them with a net. we have since gotten a net that is a lot more fine. you may want to try that one that has really small holes and they wont snag there fins on. you need to try and get a much much larger tank. a fantail IMO should have atleast 55 gallon if not 75. while you can have a couple in a tank that size i would not have a single one in any tank smaller because they can reach around a foot in length. it may be in your best interest and the fish to find him a bigger home like in a pond. and then start a tropical community tank one where the fish stay small.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

If you are just doing 25-50% water changes why are you taking him out. Leave him in a syphon the water out instead of netting him every time. Also I have had them in my pond and you are going need something bigger even then a 20g. They can grow to 9" long.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

As stated above, I suggest you upgrade to a larger tank as soon as possible. 

You should not be removing the fish from the tank to change the water. To keep a goldfish's tank clean, change out 50% of the water every week by siphoning or using a gravel vac or Python type siphon to get the substrate clean. Make sure the water you are adding back into the tank is approximately the same pH & temperature as the current tank settings so you don't shock the fish. Always use a dechlorinator to the new water before putting in the tank. If you get algae on the glass, just use an algae scraper. There is no need to empty the tank and scrub it down.

Be very careful with tank decorations and gravel with telescope fantails. I would only use silk plants or rounded stones in the tank. Is it possible the fish is getting injured on tank decorations?

Do you test the water, and if so, what are the parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH)? 

For now, I would suggest just keeping the water pristine clean through water changes and add some aquarium salt at 1 tsp/gallon concentration. This will help to heal injuries and prevent infections. When you remove water, make sure you add back the salt you removed when you replace it. For example, if you replace 2 gallons of water, add back 2 teaspoons of salt. The best way to add salt to the aquarium is to remove some of the tank water into a separate container. Add the correct amount of salt and allow it to dissolve, the pour the salted water back into the tank at a high flow spot such as the filter outlet.

If the tears, blood spots or missing scales get worse, then you are probably going to need antibiotic treatment.


----------

